# flow fuse hybrid problems



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey guys
Just got some flow fuse hybrids and rode then for the first time. The problem is I'm having trouble getting into them easily and they are destroying the back of my boot. I think this might be either because 1. My ride boots are too wide in the heel 2. I like my bindings too tight? 3. Maybe they need time to stretch? 

Anyway would getting some different boots help? Will they get better with time? I can't find the middle ground between being too loose and easier to get in. I need help


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

try setting your lean via the knobs on the back of the bindings, to match your boot, also when you step in you have to angle the toe in then push heel down, you just cant slide flat make sure you have the bindings adjusted for the boot size (video are on the flow site) and dont over tighten straps, they should be snug but not tight


hope it helps


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Straps are over tightened. Highback should lift relatively easy.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Straps are over tightened. Highback should lift relatively easy.


Tried that... It became so lose that my heel would lift

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

What model year are they?


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> What model year are they?


2018 flow fuse hybrids

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

What model year are they?


Bheine7 said:


> 2018 flow fuse hybrids
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


They have the Active Strap tech then and should be EASY to get in to and still get tight. Active strap means they open up extra when you recline the hiback creating extra room to slide your boot in and then the strap tightens as you lift the hiback. They should be super easy, you have something set up wrong.

One problem you may be having is your toe cap. Even with the hybrids 99% of your boot hold is the ankle strap. So if you're shortening your toe strap to try and get it to sit super tight and it's not leaving room to get your boot in, move it out some. Your ankle strap is the real support. 

To get the sizing right make sure you put your boot on, your foot MUST BE IN THE BOOT! Tighten your boot as you would when riding on the hill, set your board on the carpet put your foot in the binding. Put the hiback up, now tighten the ankle ratchet down so it's snug against your boot, then ratchet the toe strap until it sits on your toe, but again no need to crank this strap down. Then you should be able to test slide your boot in and out and see if you need any micro adjustments but that's it. You can adjust hiback lean, strap placement etc. It takes a little work but it shouldn't be too difficult, especially with active strap.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> What model year are they?
> 
> They have the Active Strap tech then and should be EASY to get in to and still get tight. Active strap means they open up extra when you recline the hiback creating extra room to slide your boot in and then the strap tightens as you lift the hiback. They should be super easy, you have something set up wrong.
> 
> ...


I've got a feeling it might be a problem with my boot? I have a ride sz 13 and the heal is almost too big for the binding. Could this be the problem? Maybe I'll post a video tonight

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bheine7 said:


> I've got a feeling it might be a problem with my boot? I have a ride sz 13 and the heal is almost too big for the binding. Could this be the problem? Maybe I'll post a video tonight
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Without photos hard to tell, but 10-1 odds say your boots are too big for your feet at 13. If it is your boots are too big or the binding then you can fix two things at once get proper fitting boots that match the bindings!


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> Without photos hard to tell, but 10-1 odds say your boots are too big for your feet at 13. If it is your boots are too big or the binding then you can fix two things at once get proper fitting boots that match the bindings!


Nah man I'm a 13 in shoes. 6'3" duck feet lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bheine7 said:


> Nah man I'm a 13 in shoes. 6'3" duck feet lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Right if you're a 13 in shoes, you're probably a 12 or less in boots. Boot size is always smaller than shoe size.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

do you have the xl bindings? and have you moved the heel cup back?


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

larrytbull said:


> do you have the xl bindings? and have you moved the heel cup back?


Yes

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> Right if you're a 13 in shoes, you're probably a 12 or less in boots. Boot size is always smaller than shoe size.


I looked at this your right. Im a size 12

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bheine7 said:


> I looked at this your right. Im a size 12
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yup, get yourself some 12s which will make binding fitting easier and you'll be amazed at the difference when riding. It'll take a second to convince yourself the boots aren't too tight but you'll love it in the end. You also still should follow the exact steps for getting the sizing dialed in. With Active Strap Flows you should be able to get them so your foot slides in like butter and then really clamps down when you flip the hiback up!


----------



## wunderbaum (Mar 21, 2015)

Bring the heelcup back if you haven´t already. My XL NXT GT was killing my heel before I did that


----------

